
Don Knuth's 25th Annual Christmas Celebration – “Pi and Taocp” [video] - guiambros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_kd7xE-HqA
======
guiambros
Btw, the latest edition of The Art of Computer Programming is launching TODAY:
Volume 4 - Fascicle 5 [1].

The first book was published in 1962 [2]. Pretty impressive to see him still
publishing his life work, after almost 60 years.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Art-Computer-Programming-Fascicle-
Pre...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Computer-Programming-Fascicle-
Preliminaries/dp/0134671791)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programmin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programming)

